
Could we make encrypted text look like some random unencrypted text? - galonk
Would it be useful to (say, using ML) encrypt text such that the ciphertext looked like intelligible text itself? So you could hide an encrypted message in plain sight? Has this been done?
======
johnnyo
You don’t even need ML. Let’s say you use some standard encryption routine to
turn text into a string of numbers.

You could then use those numbers as an index into another text corpus, let’s
say a known copy of the Bible.

The only hiccup would be to make sure each verse is unique so you can decrypt
properly.

------
zxcmx
The field is called steganography.

